# Jungle Val out of control



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

*how?*

What are your parameters?

Are you using C02, ferts, etc? Soil? I have jungle val and they seem to struggle. Out of control might be nice for a change.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

IME they take forever to establish. Once it does it takes over! The runners are now around the whole tank!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

That is a low tech tank. No co2 and soil sub


----------



## Mark Fisher (Dec 29, 2011)

A big tank like yours can handle big plants, like swords, or Apons. They don't have the explosive growth and reproduction like vals.

Yep, the day I pulled out all my jungle val was the second-happiest day of my planted tank life!


----------



## Phivtoosyx (Apr 14, 2012)

What was the first?



Mark Fisher said:


> A big tank like yours can handle big plants, like swords, or Apons. They don't have the explosive growth and reproduction like vals.
> 
> Yep, the day I pulled out all my jungle val was the second-happiest day of my planted tank life!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Dude send some my way!!!! I'll throw some dolla' dolla' bills at you!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

What kind of lighting do you have? Two watts per gallon can be anything from low light to high light, depending on the type of lighting - T12, T8, T5NO, T5HO, PC, etc.

Don't expect most sword plants to be well behaved in any tank. Most of them will grow as big as it takes to totally fill the tank, and when they get started they grow fast. Getting rid of sword plants can be your 3rd happiest day!


----------



## Mark Fisher (Dec 29, 2011)

Phivtoosyx said:


> What was the first?


The day I set up my planted tank!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Crypt balansae grows tall like the Val's but way slower ,so it would not become too intrusive too quickly.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

roadmaster said:


> Crypt balansae grows tall like the Val's but way slower ,so it would not become too intrusive too quickly.


+1. Jungle val grows at least three times as quick in my tanks than the crypt balansae. I just love the way the jungle Val rolls in the current though. If you pull out the jungle Val can I have first dibs on it?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Sheesh, I'm having trouble with my Val. Tell me your secrets!



Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

i cant get val to take in my tanks either, hmmmmmm, id also like to know the dirty (hehehe, as in DIRT in the tank) secrets


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2004)

I've had trouble with Val in the past--probably all of them. My latest attempt in the Xiphophorus tank has been to anchor each Val with a "rainbow" rock; after just a little more than a week, I am not having the issue of floating vals (like I did when I had the 55 set up), and I'm seeing root growth. These heavy pebbles are encouraging the rooting of the Vals, which is pretty incredible considering the previous difficulties I've had. The only substrate is Fluorite. Keep you fingers crossed this keeps up. I'm always looking for more Val, so if anyone's got some extra, like some others, willing to buy a few.


----------



## Mark Fisher (Dec 29, 2011)

Val's grew explosively in my 90 gallon with a soil/vermiculite substrate, CO2, ferts, and illuminated with 4 40-watt normal flourescents. I could observe daily growth!

I pulled them all out ( a huge bucket full) and traded them with my LFS for other plants. They were thrilled, and I was too!


----------

